# Salt without iodine?



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

I keep seeing different situations, such as tanning or canning, where I need to use salt without iodine but all the places where I can find bulk salt such as CostCo or Sams only sell iodine salt. Any suggestions where to purchase large quantities of salt without iodine? I thought about buying rock salt but then I would have to grind it and I don't have that capacity.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

You can buy salt in 50lb bags and salt blocks at farmers co-ops etc... A grain grinder is a must for a prepper. There are many ways to bust and grind salt.

You can even buy it with specific mineral content...


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Look in the phone book under.......Taxidermy Shops. We get it free by the ton. They give it to hunting guides & outfitters.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I can get it at any local grocery store ... If your stores do not carry it ask them to order some in.

Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Most grocery stores have pickling salt. You can use that.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

RUN1251 said:


> I keep seeing different situations, such as tanning or canning, where I need to use salt without iodine but all the places where I can find bulk salt such as CostCo or Sams only sell iodine salt. Any suggestions where to purchase large quantities of salt without iodine? I thought about buying rock salt but then I would have to grind it and I don't have that capacity.


There are hundreds of varieties of salt out there now. The nutrients in sea salts are supposed to be good for us, but some of those are outrageously priced. I am always looking in the reduced bins and find odd ball salts there sometimes.

I see salt without iodine at my local grocery stores. Walmart might have it, I am not sure. I bought some for salt clay last fall.

What do you need salt without iodine for?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> There are hundreds of varieties of salt out there now. The nutrients in sea salts are supposed to be good for us, but some of those are outrageously priced. I am always looking in the reduced bins and find odd ball salts there sometimes.
> 
> I see salt without iodine at my local grocery stores. Walmart might have it, I am not sure. I bought some for salt clay last fall.
> 
> What do you need salt without iodine for?


tanning or canning... Per the OP


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Brinin meats best be done with non-iodized salt er it can getta "tinny" taste ta it. I get big bags a salt at the farm store perty cheap.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Amish stores. Our local one has both in 5lb bags.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*He/she had a relatively short post*



*Andi said:


> tanning or canning... Per the OP


And somehow I missed it. It was there!
Thank you.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Most salt for livestock has iodine added although this depends on where you live.
Ice melting salt is the cheapest up here but like mentioned it is coarse, works fine for tanning in my experience.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Cotton said:


> You can buy salt in 50lb bags and salt blocks at farmers co-ops etc... A grain grinder is a must for a prepper. There are many ways to bust and grind salt.
> 
> You can even buy it with specific mineral content...


I just saw an art exhibit "Court to Café: Three Centuries of French Masterworks from the Wadsworth Atheneum." One of the pictures was a still life. The audio talked about a mortar and pestle being used to pulverize salt.

A grain grinder is a good possibility to use to grind salt into a usable size, but I thought the idea of using a mortar and pestle to break up salt was probably common for many centuries. Just a thought that a mortar and pestle is a tool for our kitchens when we might not have power. I know I have seen them in kitchens, I have just never found a reason to own one.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

mortar & pestle are great for small jobs & fresh herbs when cooking.
But I am with Cotton, the electric grinder with a manual handle is great thing to have.
Mandoline is a manual food processor 
Mandoline is an up grade from a knife & cutting board
A whisk is a manual blender
Grinding a grain between two stone, one flat & the other shaped like a rolling pin would take up to much time.
That with out AC.
So any grinder, short of a water or mule ran grits/corn mill is a good thing.
Sorry I am off subject.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Double Check the salts at Sams ours has both. The 50# bags are labeled Table Salt but iodine is not listed in the ingredients, then they have the 4# boxes of iodized salt where it is listed in the ingredients. I'm getting both just in case.


----------



## ddowell73 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Salt Pellets*

What about those 40lb bags of salt pellets used for water softeners. As long as there are no additives, why not use this for food preservation and the like?


----------

